# Been away at DCF



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Sorry I have been away. I had few people email me. My daughter was quite ill. She was backed up in her intestines. 4 weeks of hell. She ended up in ER back in a third time. After 4 weeks of suffering in pain. We were trying to get into our family doctor since before Nov the 16th. She finally got so bad she had to be brought to ER, we couldn't wait anymore. 

They did tests on her. Two weeks ago, then she was retested this past Monday. They said the meds that we had given her for a week didn't work, to try another med which patients use for prep before bowel surgery. That didn't work. I brought her back the same day I brought her in the morning. I took her at nine at night. I basically told the nurse they aren't anything and if she has fecal impaction - she needs help.

The doctor that saw her was not impressed. He said its not normal for kids to be THAT backed up and if I had waited another week she would have been severe ill and hospitalized due to all the bacteria habouring in her body. They gave her an enema and other medications to start moving her bowels.

She is FINALLY 100 percent since a few days ago. 

Oy! What a few weeks.

I'm so glad she is okay. We were all so scared not knowing what was going to happen to her.

The peds gastric specialist ordered the ER doctor instructions on what to do and if she ever gets that way again, she needs to be referred to find out why.

Still don't know why it happened.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I was wondering where you've been!

Poor kiddo  Glad she's better!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

So glad that she is feeling better! Hopefully this won't happen again...happy to have you back!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Glad to hear that she is O.K. but how very scary!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

So sorry to hear this. Glad shes all better. Prayers to her. Glad alls going well now!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Your poor little girl! Glad she is doing better.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm so glad to hear that your little girl is better. How scary! I hope it never happens again.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I had a little wonder about where you went as well. Glad everything is ok at long last. I have a young relative with exactly the same problem, didn't poop for 10 days and ended up in hospital. Not funny at all. I think it ended up being something a bit wrong with the muscles, they don't contract and push the matter through the intestines as a normal person's would. I know she has to watch her diet, drink ALOT of water, and if she needs to go, then she goes, never hold off and wait. 
Happy you're back and happy your daughter is feeling better. It's horrible when kids are sick.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Molly, I asked. We are a low carb, sodium diet, raw vegs, fruits, they are limited to juice. Drink almost 7 glasses a day. 

I didn't change her diet.

He thinks possibly a narrowing.

We won't know for sure until it happens again. Hopefully NOT.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

glad she is better and doing well. Unfortunately in these case's when it does not happen again most doctors just claim it to be idiopathic, which comes in as doctors jargon for I haven't a clue. This is because it can be as simple as a bad stitch causing a muscle spasm in the bowl which can cause the initial backup (currently doing GI block on my course). 
I hope for her that it remains uncertain as it will mean she has not had it again .


----------

